# what the ????



## devo (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi all, great forum here! Got a question for you drywallers. About six months ago I was doing a bathroom for a client, and when it was time to drywall my regular sub was unavailable, so hired someone else. To make a long story short the guy ups and vanishes near the end of his part of the job. I mean gone, left his tools, and hasn't come looking for money or anything. Anyway the job got finished, and come clean out time I take all his stuff back to the shop. I had forgoten all about it till the other day and got looking through his stuff (figured after 6 months he's not coming for it). It was all standard drywall stuff, except he also had a squeegee. I have never seen a drywaller use a squeegee before and was wondering what it was used for?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

The squeegee's for cutting out huge lines of coke, he's locked up, he'll be back after parole.

Bob


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

This guy used the squeegee as a substitute for his broken windshield wiper. The last day he was on the job, it started to rain. He starts frantically looking for his squeegee. The rain starts to come down heavy and he jumps the guardrail and lands into a pond never to be heard from again. 

So, am I right?

:laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Squeegee is for doing a knock-down finish.
I also use it for ultra-smooth floats.
Never tried it for the blow thing Bob mentioned.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I actually met a guy who put mud in a paint tray and used a roller to apply it to the seams. Then took a squeegee to smooth it out. Obviously not the normally accepted way of doing it but, saw the finished product (and it wasn't that bad). He was an old German painter who had his own way of doing things.

Also had a guy one time come into a rec room I had boarded (because I had other projects on the go), got him to tape. He set the tape with 30 minute fast set. Then went to his truck and grabbed a 2' knife (or as properly called a Darby - used for knockdown). He used another knife to load the two footer with mud and finished all the seams in one coat. He came back the the next morning and sanded (you couldn't see the butt joints). That was a job that would have taken me four days to finish the traditional way. The guy got paid for a job that would most times take 4 days and he was out in about 6 hrs. total labour. Maybe I'm doing something wrong!!!!


----------



## devo (Dec 4, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> The squeegee's for cutting out huge lines of coke, he's locked up, he'll be back after parole.
> 
> Bob


:laughing: 

Silly me, I thoiught the white stuff stuck on the squeegee was dried on mud! It would explain the crazy high price he initialy wanted for the job.


----------



## KingOfDrywall (Oct 1, 2004)

The whole up and leaving thing. Thats hilarious cuz I thought that ******************** only happened here in my town....LMAO....I would pay my workers than a few dissappear without a trace.Needless to say I now pay my guys on mondays only....lol it actually helps. Wow....maybe theres something in that dust .....


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Happens everywhere! I had a guy on a job for two weeks, come one Tuesday morning, business as usual. I show up to the job, my subs truck is there, but he is nowhere to be found. After about a week of searching and calling I finally found out that he's in the clink and ain't come'n back till after a 10-15 year bit. HOLY SHIAT!


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't want to be rude or presumptuous, he is either dead, locked up. give me his name and location where you are and I will locate him for you. 


A guy that uses a squeegee for drywall is very respected among me. Other side works for texture also in a pinch.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

devo said:


> Hi all, great forum here! Got a question for you drywallers. About six months ago I was doing a bathroom for a client, and when it was time to drywall my regular sub was unavailable, so hired someone else. To make a long story short the guy ups and vanishes near the end of his part of the job. I mean gone, left his tools, and hasn't come looking for money or anything. Anyway the job got finished, and come clean out time I take all his stuff back to the shop. I had forgoten all about it till the other day and got looking through his stuff (figured after 6 months he's not coming for it). It was all standard drywall stuff, except he also had a squeegee. I have never seen a drywaller use a squeegee before and was wondering what it was used for?


Geez, you have all his tools!
Now not only can't he make any money doing drywall, but he also can't come up to cars stopped at traffic lights and was their windshields with his squeegee and dirty water either!!


----------

